# Hans Zimmer Masterclass - What is that keyboard?



## Viegaard

https://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoringhttps://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoring

So. You see it throughout the film, but especially in the start.

Does anyone know the brand/model of the keyboard/piano/midi-controller he is using?

50 kisses mailed via this site, for the one who knows it


----------



## CT

I can't tell by looking at it, so it's possibly no longer true, but I recall reading somewhere that it's one of Doepfer's models.


----------



## ryanstrong

Viegaard said:


> https://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoring
> 
> So. You see it throughout the film, but especially in the start.
> 
> Does anyone know the brand/model of the keyboard/piano/midi-controller he is using?
> 
> 50 kisses mailed via this site, for the one who knows it


I think it's his Doepfer 88:
http://www.doepfer.de/


----------



## Viegaard

ryanstrong said:


> I think it's his Doepfer 88:
> http://www.doepfer.de/



http://www.doepfer.de/pk88.htm 

That doesnt really look right


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

It's just the LMK4+ outside of the flightcase and built into the desk. Any Fatar TP/40GH will look like that when you take it out of its case. I really like how they feel and play but I don't find them too similar to a piano.


----------



## synthpunk

Yep everyone at Remote Control has one
http://www.doepfer.de/lmk4.htm

QUOTE="Gerhard Westphalen, post: 4021414, member: 9286"]It's just the LMK4+ outside of the flightcase and built into the desk. Any Fatar TP/40GH will look like that when you take it out of its case.[/QUOTE]


----------



## muk

The exact same keybed is used in the Studiologic SL990 (in PRO and XP both), the Studiologic VMK 188 Plus, and the Nord Piano 2. Same keys, different case, much cheaper price.


----------

